# tell us the good things about cyprus!



## andrew-roper (Oct 4, 2008)

hi everyone, its andrew and claire, we've heard all the bad things, and know that its not easy to move there, we'll probably never be able to afford to do it. so come on, rub salt in the wound! how hot isit now? and we'd love to hear what you all do with your spare time out there? bet your're all soaking up the sun and having the time of your life? while we are stuck in, the weathers been dreadfull here, it hasnt stopped raining (surprise surprise) and claire's been busy putting false tan on! ha ha.x


----------



## teandto (Jan 6, 2009)

The good bits for me are - 

my council tax is €88 a year
my rent is 2 thirds my UK mortgage for a 3 times bigger apartment
Meat, Fish and veg is very cheap
chocolate, ice cream and crisps are very expensive - helps with the diet
you can wear flip flops all the time
you can get around by moped or bicycle (east of the island anyway)
you're never far from the sea
24 hour bakeries
TV is pretty poor so you don't sit in front of it all the time
fabulous food


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

andrew-roper said:


> hi everyone, its andrew and claire, we've heard all the bad things, and know that its not easy to move there, we'll probably never be able to afford to do it. so come on, rub salt in the wound! how hot isit now? and we'd love to hear what you all do with your spare time out there? bet your're all soaking up the sun and having the time of your life? while we are stuck in, the weathers been dreadfull here, it hasnt stopped raining (surprise surprise) and claire's been busy putting false tan on! ha ha.x


Andrew while I dont think that right now is the best time for you to move here as a family don't let the dream die. Just put it on hold until the children are older. 
Life is here good and I would recommend it for couples in their forties or fifties with no young children. Once the kids are old enough to work and contirbute to the family finances think about it again.
We love to go for walks along the beaches or up in the hills where it is cooler in the summer.
We don't go out for meals in the evenings very much, preferring to have lunch out when we are out and about. There are some wonderful beachside and mountain village tavernas where you can enjoy a resonably priced lunch under grapvines or olive trees while admiring the fabulous scenery.
Yes Andrew life is here is great so keep your dream alive by coming here on holiday whenever you can to give you time to get to know the place and prepare yourselves for the move in the future. 
Don't stick to the tourist areas which are a rip off, go out into the countryside and explore. Find those little tavernas in the mountain villages and get to know the real Cyprus.
The paphos area has so much to offer if you get out of town and I for one wouldnt want to live anywhere else.

Best regards
Veronica


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

I agree with Veronica about suitability for couples of a certain age. I'm a glutton for punishment in that I'm in my forties and have just started a family. We took our twinfants out to visit a friend in Nicosia and after 3 months of torrential rain and dodging tornadoes (which are on the increase in the south), the temperature had soured into the mid-high 30s - negotiating the traffic, parking and getting the babies from A-B without accident or serious heat exhuastion from being trapped in the car by inconsiderate drivers was actually a real challenge. When family come to stay during the summer, they are sometimes reduced to tears by the heat. The sun can be as depressing as the rain when you have to work in it!

But of course there are massive benefits to be had too, relaxed lifestyle and excellent food are my favourite benefits.


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

I would agree with all vironicas post,Tuff going with a young family but we think its a great place to be now they have grown ,This is our time , yes we have to work but it not so fast a pace we not out to make big money just pay bills eat, and chill on the beach .
We are happy .


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Andrew while I dont think that right now is the best time for you to move here as a family don't let the dream die. Just put it on hold until the children are older.
> Life is here good and I would recommend it for couples in their forties or fifties with no young children. Once the kids are old enough to work and contirbute to the family finances think about it again.
> We love to go for walks along the beaches or up in the hills where it is cooler in the summer.
> We don't go out for meals in the evenings very much, preferring to have lunch out when we are out and about. There are some wonderful beachside and mountain village tavernas where you can enjoy a resonably priced lunch under grapvines or olive trees while admiring the fabulous scenery.
> ...


Hi Veronica

Can't agree with you more I am hoping to move to Peyia July/Aug and my youngest is 12 years which isn't to bad and we CAN'T WAIT!!


----------



## teandto (Jan 6, 2009)

It good for younger people too! not just those in their 40's and 50's!!

I am 30 and my husband 33. we don't have a family yet but hope to in a few years and there are loads of opportunities for people our age to have a great life over here. 

I don't think it matters what age you are as long as you have the right attitude, are resourceful and willing to seek out opportunities by meeting local people and working hard.


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

teandto said:


> It good for younger people too! not just those in their 40's and 50's!!
> 
> I am 30 and my husband 33. we don't have a family yet but hope to in a few years and there are loads of opportunities for people our age to have a great life over here.
> 
> I don't think it matters what age you are as long as you have the right attitude, are resourceful and willing to seek out opportunities by meeting local people and working hard.


Totaly agree with you 100% I cant wait to move hope to in July/Aug

From Cheriex


----------



## jacqui holden (Sep 24, 2008)

I am in my forties and still hoping to live the dream back to phaphos in july and can't wait i have gone mad i have but in my cosmic order it worked for Noel Edmunds lol.

Just have to ride the storm in the uk till the housing market picks up and as ever I am sure everyone will agree doing research, just off to cash my money as euro is 1.13 the highest it has been for ages or do you think we would get a better return in cyprus.

keep the keo cold


----------



## samtico (Mar 19, 2009)

teandto said:


> It good for younger people too! not just those in their 40's and 50's!!
> 
> I am 30 and my husband 33. we don't have a family yet but hope to in a few years and there are loads of opportunities for people our age to have a great life over here.
> 
> I don't think it matters what age you are as long as you have the right attitude, are resourceful and willing to seek out opportunities by meeting local people and working hard.


What good it is to read some possitive feed back, my fianc'e and i are moving out to anavargos with our children 7 and 11, he is a builder and can turn his hands to anything i will take on any job if it means we will have a better life for all of us, we believe that the work is there if you go lookin for it.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

teandto said:


> It good for younger people too! not just those in their 40's and 50's!!
> 
> I am 30 and my husband 33. we don't have a family yet but hope to in a few years and there are loads of opportunities for people our age to have a great life over here.
> 
> I don't think it matters what age you are as long as you have the right attitude, are resourceful and willing to seek out opportunities by meeting local people and working hard.


I agree that it is also a great life for younger people as long as they do their homework and plan meticulously. As you have no children yet it will have been so much easier for you and you can gauge how things are going before starting a family.
My concern is always when people don't plan properly and come over on a whim especially if they have young children.
It certainly isnt in my interest to put people off coming here as my livelihood depends on people who come over and want to rent or buy a property so every time I put someone off coming I am shooting myself in the foot. 
However my concern is to stop people make a terrible mistake and finding that they cannot make ends meet, especially if they have children. 
If you are young without children or older with the children either having flown the nest of being old enough to contribute to the family budget it is so much easier.

Regards Veronica


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

It is always tough at the bginning anywhere you move to however, once you are settled it is great here. My wife and kids walk around the village and they are able to pick all the fresh fruit and veg. they like from figs, oranges, eggplants, beans and more - if that is not a cheap, cheerful and healthy addition to the diet and finances I don't know what is! My kids are little, 3 and a half and almost 2 (he was born in Paphos) and there are some challenges like the heat in summer but overall it is a nice, safe place for kids to run and play freely without worry. If you do your research (as you are), make wise financial decisions, work hard and be positive you will be fine!


----------



## nikko (Sep 27, 2008)

The Cypriot driving is so bad it gives us an endless supply of laughs.


----------



## andrew-roper (Oct 4, 2008)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> It is always tough at the bginning anywhere you move to however, once you are settled it is great here. My wife and kids walk around the village and they are able to pick all the fresh fruit and veg. they like from figs, oranges, eggplants, beans and more - if that is not a cheap, cheerful and healthy addition to the diet and finances I don't know what is! My kids are little, 3 and a half and almost 2 (he was born in Paphos) and there are some challenges like the heat in summer but overall it is a nice, safe place for kids to run and play freely without worry. If you do your research (as you are), make wise financial decisions, work hard and be positive you will be fine!


hi cleo, life sounds great out there but how do you earn enough to support your family and what happens when they start school,state or private schools? do you all speak greek?from claire and andrew


----------



## andrew-roper (Oct 4, 2008)

Veronica said:


> I agree that it is also a great life for younger people as long as they do their homework and plan meticulously. As you have no children yet it will have been so much easier for you and you can gauge how things are going before starting a family.
> My concern is always when people don't plan properly and come over on a whim especially if they have young children.
> It certainly isnt in my interest to put people off coming here as my livelihood depends on people who come over and want to rent or buy a property so every time I put someone off coming I am shooting myself in the foot.
> However my concern is to stop people make a terrible mistake and finding that they cannot make ends meet, especially if they have children.
> ...


hi again everyone, nice to here all the nice things, beginning to think i've got no chance over there while my children are young, the whole point of us wanting to move abroad is for our children to have a better life, we cant do much in this s*** hole because the weathers always too bad, and you have to spend a fortune to have a day out when weathers bad, im going back to college and maybe try for visa's and go to austrailia, really cant bare to spend the rest of my life here, cant stand seeing my children stuck in the house like caged animals, hope to take them camping this weekend, see what the weathers like hey! wish i was somewhere sunny, youre all very lucky!x


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

andrew-roper said:


> hi cleo, life sounds great out there but how do you earn enough to support your family and what happens when they start school,state or private schools? do you all speak greek?from claire and andrew


Hi Andrew and Claire, My wife speaks Greek as her stepdad is Cypriot. She is a little rusty but gets by, I don't speak it at all. I think the Greek schools will be the way to go. I know of children that start in Greek school at age 5 or 6 and pick it up fast. The English schools are good but they are a bit pricey and I believe the education is comparable. As for what I do, I started, own and run a company here. If I tell you what it is it might get "snipped" for advertising it. If you send me an email I can tell you more privately. Or just google my name and you will find it. It is possible to move here and survive with small children if you plan it well. We just did it 3 years ago however, I don't know what your line of work or finances are like so you have to think about all that.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

nikko said:


> The Cypriot driving is so bad it gives us an endless supply of laughs.


No, not "the Cypriot driving" ! Bad driving is not restricted to Cypriots! I have seen a lot of drivers of British registered cars doing really silly things recently. Like the driver of a black BMW X5 on the Larnaca Limassol motorway the other day, small child on his lap whilst he drives talking on his mobile and lighting a cigarette at the same time and the driver of another British registered car in Larnaca yesterday crossing blatantly red traffic lights!!!!!!

But I like your attitude and that's why I did not delete the message. The only way is to retain a sense of humour and to be very careful on the roads!


----------



## nikko (Sep 27, 2008)

Babs, I've been accused by Mrs Nikko of driving like a Cypriot. Not sure whether to feel insulted


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

I wouldn't dream of commenting on a domestic dispute!!!!!


----------



## mickus (May 27, 2009)

hi nice to go over peoples replies. workin hard is what we do each day of our lifes,so why not in cyprus.as for the kids, dont think that would mater as age goes, our son is just 7mths old,(a great age for learning!) we arnt put off by the negative,and are determined to do as others have and move abroad. DREAMS ARE WHAT YOU MAKE OF THEM and to have the right attitude a willingness to work hard,a roof over your head, food on the table far ,far outway the bad times ,as a better life is what we all wish for. lifes to short you really have to go for it . Again great to read possitive feedback.


----------



## colroy (Apr 13, 2009)

*my experience*

[I lived and worked in cyprus and got to know a lot of people because my work. The thing i need to explain me and cyprus i have lived there of and on since 1977 and over the last 5 years i have seen commercial decline so much. I would never want to put people of cyprus as i used to love it ut if the truth is known a british person in cyprus is just seen as a big fat wallet.
I did a test on all the shops i used in paphos and it was a simple test because i did have a lot of cypriot friends what we used to do was go into a shop seperately and buy the same items and he would always save between10 and 20% but the shops would always deny this. i had accounts with suppliers for my buisiness. for my first 12 months the accounts were in my name but after 12 months i opened an account with my pretend cyp name and i save an extra 30% on every thing i purchased. so the best thing for me in cyprus was my flight back to the uk
I find it a shame as i loved the country for 32 years


----------



## lakelander (Mar 31, 2009)

colroy said:


> [I lived and worked in cyprus and got to know a lot of people because my work. The thing i need to explain me and cyprus i have lived there of and on since 1977 and over the last 5 years i have seen commercial decline so much. I would never want to put people of cyprus as i used to love it ut if the truth is known a british person in cyprus is just seen as a big fat wallet.
> I did a test on all the shops i used in paphos and it was a simple test because i did have a lot of cypriot friends what we used to do was go into a shop seperately and buy the same items and he would always save between10 and 20% but the shops would always deny this. i had accounts with suppliers for my buisiness. for my first 12 months the accounts were in my name but after 12 months i opened an account with my pretend cyp name and i save an extra 30% on every thing i purchased. so the best thing for me in cyprus was my flight back to the uk
> I find it a shame as i loved the country for 32 years


I would hazard a guess that this problem is not unique to Cyprus.

I think probably if you come from a country that is perceived as having higher salaries and standard of living there are many countries where this can happen.

I've lived in Ukraine for almost 3 years and it is also a problem here. If you come from Western Europe or the US we are all seen as being rich which in some ways is understandable considering the average salary here is about $4-500 p.m

Even when you learn the language they still know as soon as you speak that you are a foreigner. However, there are ways around it once you've been here for a while. My Ukrainian friends used to laugh when I told them what I paid for something and say "yes but you paid foreigner prices".

Quite simply by being in a place long enough and checking with your local friends you will get to know the rough price of things. If you think you're being conned simply walk away and go somewhere else. I have done this on many occasions and I rarely have a problem now as I know the price of things. 

Just use the same dilligence you would back home. You wouldn't buy something for £2 in Tesco if you knew you could get the same thing in Asda for £1.50.


----------



## colroy (Apr 13, 2009)

I see were your coming from laklander .
But some of the buisiness people i,ve known for at laest 20 years admit to me that they will do this to english ,swedish, and german but they would never do this to italians or greeks. But i think the next 2 years you may see a few mercs go and a few more donkeys back on the roads


----------

